# Camper water heater



## Chris Hoffman (May 28, 2019)

Hello all, I just bought a used camper that's in excellent condition, I just have one problem...the water heater. The tank gets hot and every now and then you get a burst of hot water. The guy I bought it from said he had a problem with the check valve on the top. I replaced the check valve today and it's still just giving me a burst of hot water when I turn it on the goes back to cold. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## vonheise (Oct 11, 2009)

If it is an on-demand tankless water heater, the best advice I can give is to replace it with a 6 gal. gas/electric model. I played with the thermostat on one, I replaced a few things and then threw in the towel. I didn't replace the heater, I replaced the camper as we were wanting to get a slightly larger one, and that was the motivation to get us to trade. If it is a 6-gallon tank, I don't really have an answer due to owning 6 campers over 54 years and have never had a problem with a tank heater. The new ones have several valves for winterizing them but have never heard of your problem except with a tankless one and I have heard nothing but your type issues with them. In my opinion the small ones in a camper just don't work. 
However, the first thing to try is to lower the thermostat so that you use almost a full flow of hot water to shower or fill a sink. Low water flow causes them to turn off and on and it takes a bit of time for the thermostat to react.


----------



## missoulatree (Jul 3, 2020)

This is helpful. We are gutting out camper right now
www.missoulatreeservice.com


----------



## horeakaii (Mar 25, 2020)

Been finding a great product. I love it! Would like to have one soon!

stem cell injection cost


----------

